# Feeding organically



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

It seems like most members here use milo as an organic fertilizer. I don't see a lot of people talking about using feed, like alfalfa, soybean meal, corn etc.....

What is the best way to fertilize this way? I realize you have to wait til soil temps get higher and the micro herd wakes up. Should you wait til after the spring flush so you don't push a lot of top growth?

End of May and June?


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

I will be using a 15-20 lb mixture of alfalfa meal (5 lbs), soybean meal (5 lbs), compost chicken manure (2-4 lbs), kelp meal (2-3 lbs) and bone meal (1-2 lbs). This will give me about .5 lbs of N/1K. I added more manure and bone meal due to my soil test which stated I was a little deficient in P & K. Also, my soil is on the sandy side, so I haven't decided if I want to do the above monthly, or split it and spread it every 2-3 weeks.

I plan to start the 1st app in the 1st week of May. It takes 1-2 weeks for the microherd to break down the grains making the nutrients available to the plant.

I got most of the above from Belle Mead COOP.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

ruxie88 said:


> I will be using a 15-20 lb mixture of alfalfa meal (5 lbs), soybean meal (5 lbs), compost chicken manure (2-4 lbs), kelp meal (2-3 lbs) and bone meal (1-2 lbs). This will give me about .5 lbs of N/1K. I added more manure and bone meal due to my soil test which stated I was a little deficient in P & K. Also, my soil is on the sandy side, so I haven't decided if I want to do the above monthly, or split it and spread it every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I plan to start the 1st app in the 1st week of May. It takes 1-2 weeks for the microherd to break down the grains making the nutrients available to the plant.
> 
> I got most of the above from Belle Mead COOP.


how many sq ft of yard?how much manure you think you can get away with?thank you


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

ram82 said:


> ruxie88 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be using a 15-20 lb mixture of alfalfa meal (5 lbs), soybean meal (5 lbs), compost chicken manure (2-4 lbs), kelp meal (2-3 lbs) and bone meal (1-2 lbs). This will give me about .5 lbs of N/1K. I added more manure and bone meal due to my soil test which stated I was a little deficient in P & K. Also, my soil is on the sandy side, so I haven't decided if I want to do the above monthly, or split it and spread it every 2-3 weeks.
> ...


The 15-20 lb mixture will be spread per 1k sqft of lawn. The manure is composted chicken manure, so it will not burn the lawn.


----------

